# Crested Gecko swollen arms! PLEASE HELP!



## 41347 (Oct 4, 2009)

Further info: Just to cover a few queries you might have. 

Lilly Exotics fed him on CGD which I have carried on with, and his tank has a light in it as my room is cold, meaning that he has a warm spot of 80 Farenheit and a cold spot of 70 Farenheit


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i do hope it isnt mbd, i`ve just been through a terrible time with one of my babies and it started with the same swellings.

are you giving him any calcium dusted crickets?


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Get him to a vets asap as these things can go downhill surprisingly fast.
The vet will be able to give him liquid calcium if thats what he needs. Dont buy it urself tho as i did that once and it was impossible to know the correct dosage
xx


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Have you contacted lillyexotics?

I am sure they would want to know about this as it does look pretty bad.

If the vet is a reptile vet ask if it IS MBD Nick and Amanda may look at a partial refund for you as I am almost positive MBD wouldnt come on so quickly as a few weeks,

Sometimes babies are born with problems that the seller might not notice before sale but I know if I had sold a crestie with an underlying problem i would want to rectify things.

If it is diagnosed as MBD consider lighting the viv with a low level UV light.. you can use one that sits outside the mesh.. this will help..


he ideally needs to see a qualified reptile vet.. a normal vet isnt ideal and our normal vet knows he cant diagnose and treat our reps properly so we take our reps to a specilist vet..

consultations range from £15 to £35 and medication is a few pounds..

Please update the thread and let us know how the little chappie gets on

xxxxx


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Geckogirl_88 said:


> Get him to a vets asap as these things can go downhill surprisingly fast.
> The vet will be able to give him liquid calcium if thats what he needs. Dont buy it urself tho as i did that once and it was impossible to know the correct dosage
> xx


sorry to hijak the thread...
are u taking your little leo to the vet yet... the one thats Ill

I havent had a Pm from you yet and may have an interested party further up north who can rehabilitate and help your leo.. but wants to know if it has had a first vet consultation.. I am pleased you are giving out sound advice about vet visits too.. anyway let me know if you are off to the vet with your one yet.. then we can take it from there

UODATE

I just saw your reply on the other thread.. I am sorry the baby leo you have is so very sick.. I had a feeling it had been left too long.. next time maybe consider a different course of action.. all the best


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry - not much help to you but I was wondering if it could possibly be gout - might be worth asking the vet? MBD does not usually develop so quickly.


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

i had my crestie at the vet last week cos his leg had swollen up. He was moving fine and there was no break in the skin so he concluded it must have either been from a fight with his partner (now seperated) or from a fall.
He gave me anti biotics just incase it was an infection. the swelling seemed to go away by itself so im guessing he fell nd bashed it on the way down
xx


----------

